# Ash/Lee/Russ Music Font?



## partridgelover (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey everyone, I've been searching for the three Ash/Lee/RussMusic fonts and their text counterparts for forever. Does anyone happen to know of where I might be able to find these unavailable, beautiful handwritten music fonts please? Thanks so much!!


----------



## JJP (Apr 20, 2020)

They quit selling them many years ago.



 Welcome to the online store of Express Music Services.


----------



## Nor (Oct 6, 2021)

An alternative to those fonts are NorFonts: https://norfonts.ma


----------



## odod (Oct 11, 2021)

i have those fonts, bought it a millennial ago ... but needs to get updated


----------



## benwiggy (Nov 1, 2021)

Finale 27 includes SMuFL version of Ash, and an Ash Text font. The complete Finale fonts can be downloaded free under a SIL licence here:



https://makemusic.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/1500013053461-MakeMusic-Fonts-and-Licensing-Information


----------

